# Tumbleweed Time



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Again

Look there's loads of shoite going on here.

For example, the Ajman Police are stopping all taxi's and checking their "Credentials", Elphaba's a babe and I love her (sorry Mr. S, fancy a ******?), Cleo79 can't afford a 20p text message (but i'm looking forward too seeing her in April), I'll miss Ms. Nickel cos i stood her up once (but we're fine now), irishxpat is always drunk, bigdave is gay (and always drunk), Geordie Armani - she's not here very often - (top Shields bird - remember Porters and a paint splattered Porsche), Pasanada - well, it's Pasanada - (Love you hon)...

And to every one I've not (Yet) met.... 

X


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

But your going to make it up - flaking out on me - RIGHT??!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No, you're getting me pissed on Monday.....

Yes?

(And why don't you answer your texts?)


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

love you andy..

on a serious note, take it easy bro, stay cool pony boy.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I tried and it said it rejected the "short message" . Who friggin' knows what is going on!! ;-(


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigdave said:


> love you andy..
> 
> on a serious note, take it easy bro, stay cool pony boy.


Well you say that but I went into a Chemist the other day and asked for a "Femidom", they asked why I wanted one, I said that the normal condoms were too small....

The pharmacist asked what women are you seeing, but hey?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

har har har
i actually had to look up femidom to see what it was.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bigdave said:


> love you andy..
> 
> on a serious note, take it easy bro, stay cool pony boy.


Oh, when I 1st read this I was thinking of the line "Stay gold pony boy"- The Outsiders- guess thats not what you were referring to though.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't do saddles....


----------



## hartley15 (Dec 31, 2008)

hey nickel and dime.......you going to treat andy capp to a good night out on monday??!!??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

hartley15 said:


> hey nickel and dime.......you going to treat andy capp to a good night out on monday??!!??


You're so jammy, 










you'd know?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Oh, when I 1st read this I was thinking of the line "Stay gold pony boy"- The Outsiders- guess thats not what you were referring to though.



its been 15 years since i have read that book so you must forgive me for not know exaclty what was said.. but yes that is what i was refering too.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry 18 years..


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bigdave said:


> sorry 18 years..


man- it was 23 years ago we read it in English class!

When I read your reply, it is immediately what came to mind- but then I thought perhaps you did mean "stay cool pony boy"- and it was an inside joke you had going with Andy.

Great book by the way.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As I've not read it I have absolutely no idea what you're all on about....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> As I've not read it I have absolutely no idea what you're all on about....



go for it andy, great book. or just download or rent the movie. "the ousiders"


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Again
> 
> Look there's loads of shoite going on here.
> 
> ...


I keep telling ya, Andy, you don't love me and you're just after getting me drunk and throwing me from a balcony along with a bag of cement......hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I keep telling ya, Andy, you don't love me and you're just after getting me drunk and throwing me from a balcony along with a bag of cement......hmmmmmmmmmmmm


Oh ******, you've got wind of my cunning plan....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh ******, you've got wind of my cunning plan....


The Secret Squirral Dept are going *nuts* over the discovery of your cunning plan! LMAO!!


----------

